# Bessie control panel



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I understand the left hand control panel, but apart from the pump switch I have no idea what the rest means, and nothing seems to do anything, so need another Bessacarr owner to illuminate me.

I do like it's simple switch approach, none of those awful touch pads which inevitably get finger nail holes in them.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Very smart switchgear, Kev. Can the previous owner not advise? The 'keyfob' symbol is throwing me.

Is the A something light related?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Another thought. Without looking for your thread listing all the extras..........I'm guessing you have an alarm/central locking with a keyfob? Maybe with those switches in the keyfob position, locking the van automatically turns off the 12volt circuit + ANOther to prevent something being left on accidentally?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, interesting point and could be spot on, previous owner was less than helpful to be honest, he only used it twice, too big for him he said.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would agree with Tuggers. You can either operate the 12v system and Alarm manually or off a keyfob. Possibly. Presumably if you go outside you set the alarm with a keyfob but if your in the van you do it manually. I dunno. Somfink like that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not had the time to devote to that yet, but the alarm system is a Sigma S34 and was fitted a while after the van left the factory, so perhaps it was meant for a Bessacarr one.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would have gone for the lefthand one as an isolator switch, the righthand one as an alarm setting, manual or fob.

cabby.

this might help.
http://bessacarr-owners-club.org/info-centre/user-manuals.aspx


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers Phil, looks like it's of no use to me, I don't have said fob.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On reading further you can order a remote unit, but I don't think I'll bother.

Thanks to those who helped  :


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

I would have said the right hand switch logo is for the awning light not an alarm - as stated previously, the alarm was fitted after it left the factory.

The left hand switch I reckom allows the hab 12V to be enable from the keyfob.

Of course, I'm only guessing, so could be talking a load of b*11*£$s :grin2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I think Robell is possibly right, Kev. Awning light can be turned on from the fob so you can find your way back from the boozer on-site facilities.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't know if they fitted one, or if they just don't work, but there is no step out alarm or auto retract.


----------

